# wats diff between dual core n core 2 duo



## reddevil2 (Dec 13, 2006)

hi ppl

i just 2 know wats diff between core2duo n dual core...price difference is huge...
i know c2d is much better ..but actually wats difference between them...

and also suggest me a good motherboard for c2d  E6300...
which one is better...there are lots of motherboards....intel is better or other ones ?
__________
i hav short listed these mobos

GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3 
INTEL D965RY 
MSI P965 PLATINUM 
ASUS P5B-VM 


which one is better n y ?


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 13, 2006)

Dual core is simply a generic term referring to any processor package with two physical CPUs in one. The Pentium D, Core Duo, Core 2 Duo and Athlon X2 are all current CPUs that have dual cores in one package.

The Pentium D is simply two Pentium 4 Prescott cpus inefficiently paired together and ran as dual core.

The Core Duo is Intel's first generation dual core processor based upon the Pentium M (a Pentium III-4 hybrid) made mostly for laptops (though a few motherboard manufacturers have released desktop boards supporting the Core Duo CPU), and is much more efficiently than Pentium D.

The Core 2 Duo is Intel's second generation (hence, Core 2) processor made for desktops and laptops designed from the ground up to be fast while not consuming nearly as much power as previous CPUs.


Note - Intel has dropped the Pentium name in favor of the Core architecture as Intel is restructuring and refocusing it's efforts to become number one again (and are doing a fine job, might I add).

The AMD Athlon X2 CPUs have two revisions, the first one is essentially very similiar to the Pentium Ds in that they are simply two Athlon 64 chips fused together, making power requirements quite steep (around 89 watts). The second revision is made more efficiently, like the Core Duos, with much less power consumption (around 65 watts).


There are, of course, other differences, but that is the gist of dual cores as it relates to Intel and AMD.



> According to Adesh Gupta, Intel's Asia-Pacific platform architecture manager, Intel's quad-core Xeon 5300 and Core 2 Extreme QX6700 chipsets are now available across three platforms: servers, high-end workstations and enthusiast PCs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shaunak (Dec 13, 2006)

In Summation:

> Dual Core is a "class" or architecture of processors which refers to any processor with two cores on the same chip.
> Core2Duo is a regitered trademark [™] of the Intel Corporation.

*Core2duo is a dual core processor manufactured by intel*


----------



## b.paarthasarathy (Jun 26, 2008)

rajaryan_13 said:


> The Pentium D is simply two Pentium 4 Prescott cpus inefficiently paired together and ran as dual core.
> 
> The Core Duo is Intel's first generation dual core processor based upon the Pentium M (a Pentium III-4 hybrid) made mostly for laptops (though a few motherboard manufacturers have released desktop boards supporting the Core Duo CPU), and is much more efficiently than Pentium D.
> 
> The Core 2 Duo is Intel's second generation (hence, Core 2) processor made for desktops and laptops designed from the ground up to be fast while not consuming nearly as much power as previous CPUs.




you told that pentium D is nothing but two p4 processors fused together......
but what kind of two processor fused in core 2 duo???


----------



## skap (Jun 26, 2008)

Dual 2 Core: 
No of Processors: 2
Description: Two processors are packed into single chip with a new architecture called 'Core'. 

Dual Core:
No of Processors: 2
Description: Same like Dual Core with processor speed max of 1.8 GHz to counter the market of low cost systems

Pentium D:
No of Processors: 2
Description: 2 Processors run side by side.


----------



## dhanusaud (Jun 26, 2008)

BTW, we can say it has two co-processors in a single chip. Nothing more than that, you may say it has two brains in a single skull.


----------



## Beta Waves (Jun 26, 2008)

To put it in simple terms

In Dual core both the cores share same cache memory
In core2Duo both the cores have separate cache memory

thats why core2duo is costlier and performs better then dual core


----------



## ialwayscapital (Jul 22, 2009)

Difference Between Intel Core 2 Duo vs Dual Core vs Pentium D read it here

*www.ialwayscapital.com/2009/07/difference-between-intel-core-2-duo-vs.html


----------



## Cilus (Jul 25, 2009)

Intel Pentium D or Dual core is not a true dual core processor. Here two separate P4 processors with hyperthraeding Support are put into a single package. They don't have any intercommunication channel inside the processor die, they share data through the Motherboard FSB. Their Power consumption is high and performance is on the lower side. They are the worst performing Dual Core processor (Even worse  than Older Athlon X2). Their multitasking handling is poor, since they don't have interprocessor communication. They are often termed as Twin Core Processor.

Core2Duo are a new breed of true dual core processors. Here two processor cores are implemented in a single die, not in a separate package. They have interprocessor communication channel and they communicate with the Motherboard FSB as a single entity, not to separate processors. Intel also implemented centrino technology of their Mobile processors in Core2Duo. Hence they are highly power efficient. Their FSB is also higher than Pentium D (Minimum C2D FSB is 1066Mhz, for Pentium D:800 Mhz). So even low clock speed C2Ds (Like 1.8 Ghz) are far more better performaer than Pentium D clocked over 2.5 Ghz.

A Core2Quad is a Twin Dual COre Processor, 2 separate C2D processors are placed in a single package. But Core I7 is similarly is a true Quad Core (4 processor cores are implemented in a single die).


----------

